# STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS

TONIGHT!

In your city!

Everyone everywhere will be watching

EPISODE THREE!

FINALLY!

please do NOT tell me anything about it if you know.

Im' excited.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm heading to a 12:30 AM showing tonight with 11 other people. All the other showings - 11:45, 12:15, 12:45, 1:00 are all sold out. I cant wait either. Advanced screenings say that its better than all the others except A New Hope and Empire. The Emperor supposedly steals the show.

Homeskooled


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry, but am I the only one out there that is not into Star Wars?

If you are into it, whatever makes you happy, but I was never a fan.

Let the beatings begin - just watch my glasses.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

You wear glasses and you're _not_ into Star Wars?!


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

AND I was a math major in college.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

what's wrong with you, man! if you were here i'd shake you silly...


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

I guess this proves once and for all - something very bad happened during my birth.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well I almost majored in Math, settled with finance, and where glasses (well, contacts) and I don't like Star Wars. BUT, I'm considering renting them all and watching them to see what the fuss is all about which I imagine isn't much. But I'm allowed to say that. I'm best friends with the biggest star wars nut alive. She payed $50 for this big ass cardboard thing of the little alien dude in star wars. She also has this big Pepsi thing with a star wars robot. Sorry I don't know all the names. You get the jist. She has the light sabers, the figurines, the posters. I tried to watch the first one with her once and zoned out but maybe I didn't give it a fair shot. But I love Natalie Portman and the commercials for this one do look good.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I remember going to the first Star Wars when I was a kid. It was amazing to me then. God I feel old.

Joe


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

I remember going to the third Star Wars when I was kid. That makes me feel sort of old.

I was never into it but I knew a girl who slept with a plastic Darth Vader head every night next to her on her pillow.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I knew a girl who slept with Darth Vader.

I really liked the original trilogy, was obsessed with it in middle school.

Thought the first two prequels were crap. Hope this one is good.


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, I've slept with Darth Vader AND Jabba The Hut! :twisted:


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, I just returned from the screening and here's my grade : A- . It was good, but a bit underwhelming. You liked it, it kept your attention way better than the first two prequels becuase it actually had a story to tell, but the beginning got bogged down once again in the stupid conspiracies and clone army/droid army red herring. Lucas really didnt need to make those as complicated as he did. You can never quite follow who is siding with or attacking who, or why. The second half was a great tragedy, very Faustian. A bit darker and more powerful than the original trilogy, but the characters never really connect with you like Han Solo or Princess Leia. Good movie, but not great. Go see it if you like Star Wars, sci-fi, or a good action flick. If you like romance, pick something else. Like Made in Heaven. Anyone remember that flick from the 1980's?

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I read someplace that this is it. No more star wars. Is that true?


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Yep, your correct Joe. He's written out the outline for movies 7,8,and 9, but he said he wont spend 10 more years of his life on them. They are making a Star Wars television series (live action) this year I think. Then he and Steven Spielberg will be spending their creative energies on the fourth Indiana Jones. This Indiana Jones will take place in the 1950s with an older Indiana Jones. After this, Lucas wants to make artsy, avant garde kind of movies, that mainstream America wont like. Stuff a little like his first movie, THX. Really, I think thats a terrible idea. I tend to think that Lucas isnt really a great filmmaker - he was just incredibly lucky that he had a good idea in Star Wars and Indiana Jones, and a collaborator like Steven Spielberg. Speilberg offered to direct Attack of the Clones, actually, and Revenge of the Sith, but Lucas wouldnt let anyone touch his babies. They would have been greater movies if he had. Speilberg is great with the human, emotional side of a movie. And he always puts in a scene with a wide-eyed kid going "oohhh" and some sort of majestic view or revelation, with an awe-inspiring John Williams theme playing in the background (think ET and the spaceship, or Close Encounters, or even AI). Well, enough movie trivia, just another hobby of mine. Just too bad George is going back to what he did for most of the 80's - making poorly received movies. I dont think its a step in the right direction for him. He should take directing and scriptwriting classes with his buddy Steve. Harrison Ford once told him, "George, you can type this shit, but you sure as hell cant say it". Even he knew there was bad dialogue in Star Wars.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought Episode 3 was better than sex.

But it's been a while for me, so my perception might be a bit distorted.

It had some flaws, but DAMN it felt complete to me. It made the whole thing feel really complete. And I wrote down a bunch of stuff Yoda and Palpatine said, during the movie. things like "fear of loss leads to the dark side"...interesting concept..."you must let go of everything you fear to lose"...interesting thing to tell a kid. It was all pretty mindblowing for me.

Oh yeah, and Obi Wan is possibly my fav SW character now.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Tonight Star Wars watch I will


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

person3 said:


> "you must let go of everything you fear to lose"


The scene where he has to sit in the Council Chambers waiting really got to me. I was just thinking "Imagine how anxious you'd be just sitting there waiting and knowing etc. etc." (I'll leave out the spoilers).

I likened it to the battle of DP - needing to let go.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well this is a pleasant surprise. No pretend neo-conservative anti-capitalist crypto-fascist critical snobbery about a mass media film. I was expecting lots of...'Oh, I just luuuuuuuuuuuurve french subtitled films'

Well done all. You've all gone up in my estimations. I can't wait to see the new Star Wars. But someone, please tell me, does Yoda fight the Emperor ? And if he does, does he make a better account of himself than he did when he was fighting Christopher Lee ?


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

yes he does, it was in the trailer. I have no idea who Christopher Lee is.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

He played Darth Tyrannus, in The Clone Wars. Chopped off Anakins arm. I would have thought Yoda should have finished him off myself.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

oh sweet jesus he does


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

(maybe some spoilers)

I was pleasantly surprised by the movie.

It wasn't perfect, but it was fun, entertaining, and like person said, it wrapped things up nicely.

A few things I liked inparticular: the 7 minute or so offing of the remaining Jedi's by the Siths. I thought it was really gracefully done and dramatic. The death of Padame and the simultaneous birth of Vadar. Pretty much the last half of the film I was really engrossed, really.... I did not expect this, at all, considering I _loathed_ Attack of the Clones.

Marty, Yoda kicks ass in this one. I think I just finally accepted that he is supposed to be a wicked Jedi, perhaps the best of them. There was a great shot, after his fight with the Emperor, when he jumps on this spaceship and says something like "I have failed. Solitude bring, I must." or something. It was just uber cool.

Oh yeah, and John Williams' score helped this film TREMENDOUSLY. Magnificent main theme, perfectly suited, the last half of the film especially... Dunno where the thing would have been without his help.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

the best part of the score was that middle eastern sounding piece when padme was standing at the window and anakin was in the council room doing the same


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

oh yeah and Obi Wan, by FAR, kicked more ass than anybody and everybody. I must say. He beats Yoda in my book.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Ive read that a good copy of this movie is already floating around the internet and many people are already downloading it and watching it at home. Its not a crappy copy that somebody video taped in the theatre. Its supposedly a copy that was stolen from the studio.

Joe


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I forgot to add that the copy was available before the movie even hit the theatres.

Joe


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i just saw it last night and LOVED it. my expectations were pretty low from the first 2 movies but i felt that this one redeemed them.

i especially liked how the movie made so many allusions to the problems of our country right now...i mean, so many things palpatine does are similar to what bush has done, and continues to do in the u.s..


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

U.S. shuts down network that leaked 'Star Wars' 1 hour, 15 minutes ago

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - U.S. law enforcers said on Wednesday that they have shut down a computer network that distributed illegal copies of "Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith" before it appeared in movie theaters.

ADVERTISEMENT

Federal agents executed 10 search warrants and seized the main server computer in a network that allowed people to download nearly 18,000 movies and software programs, including many current releases, the FBI and Homeland Security Department said.

The Elite Torrents network, found online at http://www.elitetorrents.org, relied on a technology called BitTorrent that allows users to quickly download digital movies and other large files by copying them from many computers at once.

The network signed up 133,000 members who collectively downloaded 2.1 million files, according to the Immigration and Customs Enforcement division of the Homeland Security Department.

Visitors to the Web site on Wednesday saw a notice that read, "This site has been permanently shut down by the Federal Bureau of Investigation and U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement."

The raid targeted administrators of the network and those who provided movies and other copyrighted material. Similar cases in the past have found that such "first providers" are typically entertainment-industry insiders, rather than outside hackers.

Agents executed search warrants in Arizona, Illinois, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Kansas, Texas, Virginia and Wisconsin. No arrests have been made, but the investigation continues, ICE spokeswoman Jamie Zuieback said.

Elite Torrents offered a "virtually unlimited" selection of material, ICE said. The latest Star Wars movie was available on the network more than six hours before it was first shown in theaters, and within 24 hours it was copied more than 10,000 times.

The Motion Picture Association, an industry group, helped with the investigation, ICE said. Movie studios are trying to avoid the fate of the music industry, which claims it has lost hundreds of millions of dollars worth of sales due to online file sharing.

Digital movies are about 50 times larger than music files, which makes them more cumbersome to download. New technologies like BitTorrent, however, and increased high-speed Internet use are closing the gap.

The MPAA has managed to shut down at least five BitTorrent networks through lawsuits and has also sued individuals who use them.

BitTorrent networks have caused headaches for software makers as well. Apple Computer Inc has sued three men for posting the latest version of its OS X operating system on a BitTorrent site six months before it was commercially released.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I honestly think that if you fully absorb and understand what is going on with anakin, espeically in the last fight with obi wan, you can understand narcissistic problems underlying dp.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

I thought Episode III was better'n monkeyballs. It was good to see Chewbacca again. Like an old friend. I thought the parallels to current events were a bit overplayed (in the media, they worked well in the plot). Palpatine is the most wicked villain of all time, I can scarcely imagine someone that despicable existing and yet Ian McDiarmid brings him to life. Bravo. Excellent.

Edited for lucidity.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

First let me say that I did love the movie. The first half of it was kind of lame though. General Grievous was a lame character and I thought Lucas got too busy with some of the effects. Some of the dialogue was pretty horrible as well. The story could have been done better (like how simply Anakin bows before Palpatine.)

BUT...

once Palpatine is unleashed things got frickin' awesome. So intense. and the fight scenes between Yoda and the emperor and Obi-Wan and Anakin were incredible.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Is there a button on here I can click to simulate the sound of two hundred people eating popcorn ? If so, I won't need to go and see it, I'll just read these posts............ :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Exactly, Martin. We're just trying to save you money


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

> Palpatine is the most wicked villain of all time, I can scarcely imagine someone that despicable existing and yet Ian McDiarmid brings him to life. Bravo. Excellent.


Ever see Lynch's Dune? I'd say The Baron still beats him out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

> Ever see Lynch's Dune? I'd say The Baron still beats him out.


Yeah, but the Baron (Harkonnen?) is so surreal, I can hardly relate him to anybody or anything. He just seems disgusting to me, like Jabba the Hutt X3, rather than evil incarnate like Darth Sidious. Lynch's Dune was pretty freakin' sweet, though. Kind of a different type of film than Episode III, but at least as good.


----------

